# Rider insurance?



## Alana25 (9 December 2017)

Hi, 

Me and my 2 daughters ride at a local riding school once/twice a week. In the summer we will loan a horse and a pony for the summer duration. I believe we will need rider insurance. 

I've never needed insurance before so no idea what to look for. Someone said to join the BHS and to make sure I add dental cover for myself. Does that sound right?

Thanks


----------



## Surbie (9 December 2017)

I joined the BHS for the rider insurance, but it doesn't have dental. I think that the Petplan one does, and the cover looks better in my opinion. I will be switching when that runs out.


----------



## Alana25 (10 December 2017)

Thank you for the reply - much appreciated. 

Do you think it would be worth us getting separate insurance? 

For example: If i get pet plan to cover the dental £80.00 and get my 2 girls Harry Hall One plan / BHS Junior? Neither need the dental (They're under 12 so NHS) - but will need the public liability


----------



## Shay (10 December 2017)

Are you trying to insure to protect the horse - so for vets bills, death, disposal etc; or yourself for injury?  The the policies are separate.  But in addition to - or instead of both those options you must have third party liability insurance, so if the horse whilst in your control does damage to someone or something else you are covered.

Taking the latter first - third party liability may appear tacked on to another policy; or it is readily available through membership of the BHS or Pony Club.  You can also get third party cover by joining things like the Harry hall one club or making regular donations to world horse welfare.  The only thing to watch out for with 3rd P liability is that the cover amount is sufficient.  With awards now well inot the millions something which offers a limited amount many not fully protect you in the event of a serious claim.

If you are looking to cover the horse for vets bills etc the easiest way to do that is actually to continue the owner's insurance and simply reimburse them for the cost of cover.

If you are looking for personal accident cover for yourself any personal accident plan will do as long as riding isn't an excluded sport.  Think carefully about what you are trying to insure against.  Is it to pay to provide private medical treatment rather than rely on the NHS?  Or is it to protect your income should you have to take time off work?  Or to cover private school fees in the event the child is injured and unable to attend for a time?  Whatever the reason make sure that the insurance you choose covers that.

It is all too easy (and indeed the insurers bet on it) for you to take out "rider insurance" without really looking at what you are covered for only to get a nasty shock when you try to claim.  Work out what you want cover for and go and get that.  (Other than 3rdP liability - that really is an absolute must)

Oh... thought of a 4th form of insurance you might need.  Cover for tack.  The simplest way to do that is actually to declare it all risks on your household policy.

EAT:  Cross posted with above.  Sorry.  Hope its helpful anyway!


----------



## Shay (10 December 2017)

Me again!

Check the small print but if you have 3rdP liability I'm not sure the girls do too?  I struggle to see a circumstance where a child under 12 could be held legally responsible for something involving the horse in a circumstance where there was not a responsible adult there also?  I'm very open to being corrected on that.


----------



## Alana25 (10 December 2017)

The horse will be on part loan and is through a local riding school so that is insured through them for vets bills etc - they just said to get 3rd party but i think i ought to be insured against injuries in case i cant work through an accident. 

I'm not 100% sure about the kids needing their own separate insurance? Every single time they are out on the road, I will be with them (either walking beside them or on horse back) so I just want to make sure i have the right cover


----------



## Shay (11 December 2017)

What do the RS say?  If it is their requirement then they should know!   It strikes me as a little bit of an odd requirement to be honest given that it is a part loan - and by which I assume you mean share rather than loan as you cannot keep the pony at another location, make independent decisions about management regime or vet care etc.?  It seems to me that between the RS cover for themselves and 3P cover for you that should meet the requirements without having to take 3P cover for the kids as well.  But if they are also going to join pony club - for example - you could drop 3P cover for yourself.  Most 3P policies specify an animal "ridden by or in the control of.."  In which case you would qualify as being in control?  At least when the RS is not in fact in control.

Personal accident cover is a separate choice.  There are  any number of rider specific policies but any policy will do as long as horse riding is not a specifically excluded activity.  Just shop around and find something which gives you the cover you want at a price you are happy with.


----------



## Alana25 (14 December 2017)

Sorry! Wasn't able to reply as the forum was updating 

There was a "livery" meeting which we was invited to and they said that all owners/loaners needed 3rd party at the minimum and they suggested the BHS Insurance. 

The horses/ponies are "available" for us to use on certain days, they are in the riding school the other days / resting 

Kids wont be joining PC, we wont be allowed to take the pony (although RS haven't said this, I asked another parent about it) and they're in the RS Club - I'd still need 3P as I'm having a horse on part loan too 

If I am walking beside DD then yes, I would be in control but if we hack out together I think that's void? I wont be in control of her pony, only my horse? 

I didn't think about getting Personal Accident, will have a look, thanks!


----------



## SallyBatty (14 December 2017)

Probably the best thing would be for you to opt for rider insurance.  An example is the Pet Plan one:-

https://www.petplanequine.co.uk/insurance/insurance-rider-plan.asp

which covers public liability, personal accident, emergency vets fees if something happens when you are riding the horse and equipment. They do it for children and adults.


----------

